# Arbeitsspeicher defekt?



## Crazy Hawk (15. Februar 2004)

Hallo Leute.

Ich hab da ne bescheidene Frage.

Da gibt es ein Problem mit dem RAM, welcher bei mir verbaut ist. Diesen hab ich vor 14 Tagen eingesetzt. Es ist ein 512 SDRAM mit 133 Mhz. Vorher waren 2 128er verbaut. Seit gestern zeigt er mir aber nun an, er verfügt über 128 RAM. Es sind 3 Steckplätze vorhanden, welche ich alle probiert habe. Es ist aber immer das selbe.
Ich hab von diversen Leuten gehört, das wenn der RAM defekt ist, geht nichts mehr. Aber das er nur mit 1/4 der Leistung läuft, kennt keiner.

Ich hab nen Pentium III mit 600Mhz, Board kann ich nichts zu sagen. Da sind meine Kenntnisse schon am ende. 

Eventuell kann mir da ja jemand helfen, der dieses Problem kennt.

Danke im Voraus.

Frank


----------



## Johannes Postler (15. Februar 2004)

Was hast du für ein Betriebsystem? Win 98?
Wenn du nichts zu deinem Board sagen kannst, können wir nichts zu deinem Problem sagen.
[edit] Der RAM muss nicht unbedingt defekt sein. [/edit]


----------



## server (15. Februar 2004)

Hast du 512 MB gesteckt oder 768 ?
Für den Fall, dass du Windows98 hast, solltest du beachten, dass es unter normaler konfiguration nicht mehr als 512 MB unterstützt.
Ausserdem sollten alle RAM Bausteine die gleiche Frequenz haben.


----------



## Crazy Hawk (15. Februar 2004)

Erst mal Danke für die schnellen Antworten.

Der Rechner läuft mit WinXP Pro und es ist nur der 512er Stein gesteckt. 

Man hat mir telefonisch erklärt, das die genaue Bezeichnung auf dem Board stehen würde, allerdings kann ich dort nichts finden (man bedenke, das die ganzen Bezeichnungen dort für mich nichts als Kauderwelsch sind. *schäm*)

Da ich Euch hier aber die genaue Bezeichnung vom Board nicht geben kann, werde ich den Rechner wohl morgen mitnehmen und beim PC-Shop  vorbeifahren. Ich dank Euch aber trotzdem.

Frank


----------



## Birdee (15. Februar 2004)

Bevor Du Deinen Rechner in der Gegend herum fährst  schau lieber erst noch mal nach, ob Du den Hersteller bzw. das Modell nicht über das Bios herausfinden kannst. 

Starte den PC neu und unterbrich dann mit der DEL-Taste - ganz unten steht dann möglicherweise die Kennung. Anhand von den Zeichenfolgen kannst Du z.B. bei www.wimsbios.com den Typ rausfinden. Funktioniert meines Wissens aber nur bei Award oder Ami.

VG


----------



## Crazy Hawk (16. Februar 2004)

Hallo Birdee

Ich hab mal deinen Vorschlag durchgeführt und kam zu folgendem Ergebnis:
 Biostar Group
 M6VBE-A
 2A6LG Via Apollo Pro Plus (692/596) Chipset.

Vielleicht kann das jemandem weiterhelfen, mir bei meinem Problem zu helfen. Ich schaffe es zur Zeit nicht, zu meinem PC-Onkel zu fahren.

Frank


----------

